# chineese croc



## gizmo21 (Mar 5, 2009)

hiya getting a chineese croc next month any1 had these as dont really know much about them


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

this has to be a joke..


Draven


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

No offence, but you should definatly *NOT* be getting *ANY* animal without doing your research first.
Fair enough some people make impulse buys, but generally they know the basic care needed for what they are after or are prepared to do some research... Do you even have a DWA licence?


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

Oliver Dodds said:


> No offence, but you should definatly *NOT* be getting *ANY* animal without doing your research first.
> Fair enough some people make impulse buys, but generally they know the basic care needed for what they are after or are prepared to do some research... Do you even have a DWA licence?


 
agreed. chances are he hasnt got a dwal..


Draven


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

next month ... a months plenty of time too learn how too keep a animal, but im guessing its going too cost you a bit of dosh and space


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

weelad said:


> next month ... a months plenty of time too learn how too keep a animal, but im guessing its going too cost you a bit of dosh and space


how the hell is a month enough to learn about a chinese crocodile?! its not a corn snake its something much more serious, thats why you need to have a license to own one.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

Draven said:


> how the hell is a month enough to learn about a chinese crocodile?! its not a corn snake its something much more serious, thats why you need to have a license to own one.


what takes a month too learn care wise? :lol2: thats not too say anyone could get one after a months research you would obviously need some experience with large reptiles like monitors or something which i think he may have


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

weelad said:


> what takes a month too learn care wise? :lol2: thats not too say anyone could get one after a months research you would obviously need some experience with large reptiles like monitors or something which i think he may have


lol? ok well i still strongly disagree that a month is long enough to have researched enough for something a serious as a crocodilian. well i didnt see anywhere in his post that he has any experience with any crocodilian? or large monitors etc.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

Draven said:


> lol? ok well i still strongly disagree that a month is long enough to have researched enough for something a serious as a crocodilian. well i didnt see anywhere in his post that he has any experience with any crocodilian? or large monitors etc.


iv not seen a post about his experience with crocs but he has posted a thread or 2 about having bosc's and water monitors and all that for sale


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

rofl. say what you like i think its a joke.. gotta be

draven


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

We keep Nile crocodiles and Spectacle Caimans and also a pair of American alligators and believe me it takes alot longer than a month to be in tune with crocodilian basic husbandry. It isn't funny being chased by a Nile croc at a potential 22km/hr I can tell you.


----------



## gizmo21 (Mar 5, 2009)

*twats*

for thos who think they are above every1 and try putting people down i read books on the them worked with them in peters shows but wanted to know more and chances are i prob got more hots than us,z any way so who gives a **** wot u think just wanted to know more


----------



## gizmo21 (Mar 5, 2009)

*basics*

i know the basics for croca as i have a dwaf caiman so just wanted to talk to people who have them .i have worked with them in the past but years ago


----------



## Victoria_O (Jan 11, 2009)

From that reply i guess your around the 13-16 age group. Looking for a serious ego trip by owning a crocodilian spp and nothing more. To be so immature if you do genuinely keep hots then i think the UK mite just have found one of many reason why it'll be banned.

On a more positive note the OP's that have commented on this thread appear to know very little about the animals either so probably have no real justification for there posts. 

We have a juvenile pair of Chinese dwarf crocodiles (Osteolaemus tetraspis) we acquired from hamm last year and they are a pleasure to keep. If you can be mature enough not to swear and act like a three year old i will happily aid in any husbandry help you require.

Vicki


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

gizmo21 said:


> for thos who think they are above every1 and try putting people down i read books on the them worked with them in peters shows but wanted to know more and chances are i prob got more hots than us,z any way so who gives a **** wot u think just wanted to know more


well you've proven your age. *high five*


----------



## gizmo21 (Mar 5, 2009)

*draven*

do i have to say i had experiance with them ok here , goes i own a few monitors 1.0.0 croc moniotr, 1.1.0 asian water monitor, 1.2.0 black throat, , and 1.0.0 dwaf caiman, were i used to work we had 2 show crocs as pets , and worked with a few other types in the wild , , oh and if u wana know i have 9dwa snakes with i av worked with them all before i went and got them and all that, and if u wana c my lisence no then feel free to ask, wana know oat else DRAVEN


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

gizmo21 said:


> do i have to say i had experiance with them ok here , goes i own a few monitors 1.0.0 croc moniotr, 1.1.0 asian water monitor, 1.2.0 black throat, , and 1.0.0 dwaf caiman, were i used to work we had 2 show crocs as pets , and worked with a few other types in the wild , , oh and if u wana know i have 9dwa snakes with i av worked with them all before i went and got them and all that, and if u wana c my lisence no then feel free to ask, wana know oat else DRAVEN


haha wtf man grow the hell up. you clearly aren't mature enough to have DWA so if you have even one then your council is a joke.


DRRRAAVVVEEEEENNNN


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

gizmo21 I tried sending you a PM back but sadly it says you can't recieve any..so...

although its a lovely offer you giving me your phone number so I can pay for the pleasure of you shouting how mature you are because 'you ant avin' any1 talkin' shit bout u' i think i'd gonna have to decline your offer.. thanks anyway!

DRRRRRRRRRRRRAVVVVVVVVEEEENnnnn


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

I take it you mean chinese alligator? (correct me if there is a croc..)

And these are under threat of extinction... i was so amazingly lucky to get to hold one at an east norfolk zoo before it was sent off to france to be bred.. so i'm not even sure if there are any in the country right now, let alone owning one..


EDIT have seen there are chinese crocs now my humblest apologies! but they cant be common either?


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

sandmatt said:


> I take it you mean chinese alligator? (correct me if there is a croc..)
> 
> And these are under threat of extinction... i was so amazingly lucky to get to hold one at an east norfolk zoo before it was sent off to france to be bred.. so i'm not even sure if there are any in the country right now, let alone owning one..


yeah it is chinese alligator and agreed.


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Draven said:


> yeah it is chinese alligator and agreed.


Are they the same species then? just not up to date on croc species!


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

sandmatt said:


> Are they the same species then? just not up to date on croc species!


not sure what you mean?
i've never heard of a chinese crocodile tbh! lol.


Draven


----------



## Victoria_O (Jan 11, 2009)

sandmatt said:


> I take it you mean chinese alligator? (correct me if there is a croc..)
> 
> And these are under threat of extinction... i was so amazingly lucky to get to hold one at an east norfolk zoo before it was sent off to france to be bred.. so i'm not even sure if there are any in the country right now, let alone owning one..
> 
> ...


They are not common no however we own a pair of Osteolaemus tetraspis and they often come up on lists from european wholesalers. We have also been offered Alligator Sinensis so both are available.



Draven said:


> yeah it is chinese alligator and agreed.


No offence mate but you have really not helped the thread and clearly are miss-informed as to the excistance of the species in question. There is a chinese crocodile as well as a chinese alligator. 

Alligator Sinensis

Osteolaemus tetraspis


----------



## nocturnalbynature (Oct 24, 2008)

thats aload of crap


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

Victoria_O said:


> They are not common no however we own a pair of Osteolaemus tetraspis and they often come up on lists from european wholesalers. We have also been offered Alligator Sinensis so both are available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said I haven't heard of the species before not that its impossible they exist.. but anyway :lol2:


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

*Siamese crocodile, Siamese freshwater crocodi*

Hands up not an expert in crocodilies. Although what I do know is that Osteolaemus tetraspis isn't a Chinese species but an African dwarf species. I personally haven't heard of a Chinese crocodile. I have heard of a Chinese alligator though.


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

snakekeeper said:


> I think that you'll find that a Chinese "crocodile" doesn't actual exist as such. The Siamese crocodile, aka the Siamese freshwater croc. is found in Cambodia, Indonesia, Laos, Malaysia, Thailand and Vietnam. Whereas the Chinese alligator is of Chinese origin. Not an expert in the species but at the very least know something about their origin.


 
ah thanks thats interesting:2thumb:


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

IMO a moth is long enough If you get advice of here, books, and reserch it alot!

also try going to some reptile houses or something see if they got some I belive tropiquaria in somerset had / has some


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Too many people up themselves at times in these forums. People need to relax and not be smug and arrogant in the ways. Some of us do know a little about reptiles since we are qualified biologists/herpetologists and have over 20 years experience in keeping them. It doesn't suit certain people to be overly smug when they clearly don't know it all. Oh yes but there is a Chinese crocodile lizard mind you  If by the off chance i'm wrong could someone please give me the Latin name of this Chinese 'crocodile' so that I can confirm its existence. According to my books under species of crocodilians I can't see any type of Chinese crocodile. Now i'm curious


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

i know of alligator sinenis in the uk, never had the grace of meeting them but i know they are there...

you got any pics of your salvadori?

Jon


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

I have just been looking through my Crocodilian encyclpedia, and cant find any chinese crocodile, unless its mistaken for the siamese crocodile {Crocodylus Siamensis}, whitch can be found in some parts of china.


----------



## cagefighter09 (Mar 20, 2009)

*a chance*

draven u seem like a reall cock he was only asking for advice from people who have them , as you clearly dont why you even bother posting on here, , gizmo21 iam more than happy 2help you and you only round the corner from me just message me and will arrange somthing


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

cagefighter09 said:


> draven u seem like a reall cock he was only asking for advice from people who have them , as you clearly dont why you even bother posting on here, , gizmo21 iam more than happy 2help you and you only round the corner from me just message me and will arrange somthing


No offence but with only one post little egg, and your attitude, i'm guessing your either the same guy as gizmo21 or his bestest buddy. Also if gizmo21 hadnt had a little paddy like a 8year old child, it wouldnt have been quite as hostile on here.
Amend your attitudes or be prepared to be spoken to in the same manner. Manners are free.


----------



## cagefighter09 (Mar 20, 2009)

*ok*

only just seen his post never met him i just think that their is no need for how that draven was or gizmo but at end of day he was asking for advise so i will give like some others have , only1 post as just joined as wanting 2sell some of my dwa as got a baby on way lol


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

This has provided some much needed chuckles, thanks!


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

I think 'Gizmo21' and 'Cagefighter' sound perfect for each other.

WTF kind of name is 'Cagefighter' anyway? Grow up, people. Do people only get DWA to satisfy their over-inflated egos? I doubt it, but this thread supports that idea.


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

MarkB said:


> I think 'Gizmo21' and 'Cagefighter' sound perfect for each other.
> 
> WTF kind of name is 'Cagefighter' anyway? Grow up, people. Do people only get DWA to satisfy their over-inflated egos? I doubt it, but this thread supports that idea.


This is the problem with this forum and it seems any forum...there is no need to be nasty. It may seem that these 2 are ballooning as we have all seen a milliion times before haha, but he may have been asking for advice.


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

Crownan said:


> This has provided some much needed chuckles, thanks!


 Its cheered my time at work up no end.
:2thumb:


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

Hardwicki said:


> This is the problem with this forum and it seems any forum...there is no need to be nasty. It may seem that these 2 are ballooning as we have all seen a milliion times before haha, but he may have been asking for advice.


All fair and good, and of course I don't mean to be nasty, but you've got to wonder how people are going to read a name like 'Cagefighter' ya know? It supports quite a few stereotypes.


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

Aye i agree with that but we are all too quick to judge
:gasp:


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

Hardwicki said:


> Aye i agree with that but we are all too quick to judge
> :gasp:


 
OK, fair comment... I'll withhold judgment then.

But Gizmo and cagefighter, can I make a suggestion? Come and hang out with us gecko fans for a while!!! We are very, very, very nice people and our lizards will not eat you.


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

Hardwicki said:


> No offence but with only one post little egg, and your attitude, i'm guessing your either the same guy as gizmo21 or his bestest buddy. Also if gizmo21 hadnt had a little paddy like a 8year old child, it wouldnt have been quite as hostile on here.
> Amend your attitudes or be prepared to be spoken to in the same manner. Manners are free.


rofl! pwned.
1. i wasn't trying to be nasty i just said my opinion which anyone with sense would agree with.
2. cagefighter09 & gizmo are the same person they have the same habit of writing a 'title' when they're only replying and i've never seen anyone but this lame ass do that.. grow up man.


DDRRAVVEEN


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

Victoria_O said:


> They are not common no however we own a pair of Osteolaemus tetraspis and they often come up on lists from european wholesalers. We have also been offered Alligator Sinensis so both are available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought O.tetraspis is an cantral/west african croc and not chinese!


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

Richcymru said:


> I thought O.tetraspis is an cantral/west african croc and not chinese!


Yep, African dwarf crocodile


----------



## gear21 (Dec 19, 2008)

1-they are not the same person as cage fighter is my brother inlaw and i set up his account with him cos i said it was a good place to sell his snakes as they are all good people boy was i wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!
2- they might put a title in as they new and didnt know other wise smart ass


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

gear21 said:


> 1-they are not the same person as cage fighter is my brother inlaw and i set up his account with him cos i said it was a good place to sell his snakes as they are all good people boy was i wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 2- they might put a title in as they new and didnt know other wise smart ass


lol...maybe you are him too?! smart arse!

DRRAVVEEEN


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

time to stop this.


----------

